# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Looking for help with information

## CaterpillarGirl

My partner confessed to me last night that he has trouble understanding me and what I'm going through and he wants to know more about it, I know I should be able to tell him myself but I'm struggling to find the right way to explain (and there is just so much to it!) I've done some searching online but all I can seem to find is clinical sounding descriptions or quotes from other people with depression. Does anyone know any good websites that explain the different ways depression can affect a person that I can show my partner to help him have a better understanding? It really means a lot to me that he has taken an interest and I want to make sure he gets the right information.

----------


## Paula

www.time-to-change.org.uk is a great one

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Thank you, I've had a read through and there is some helpful information in there, I will show him later  :):

----------


## OldMike

I agree with Paula the Time to Change website is one of the best.

Like you say it so difficult to explain depression as a lot about it doesn't even seem to make sense, the mind is a very complex thing with immense power yet when it turns against you as it does in depression it can cause all manner of mental and physical effects.

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Exactly, he has often asked me in the past why I am depressed when my life is good right now and I honestly don't have an answer for it, I wonder the same thing myself all the time! I think it's great that there is so much information available these days but at the same time it can be so overwhelming for someone who doesn't know anything about it, if he had just googled it for himself and I don't think he'd be any closer to understanding me than he is right now!

----------


## Paula

Ive had depression all my life and the vast majority of my crises are not even remotely linked to whats going on in my life. Im naturally a positive person and an extrovert yet when Im ill, Im a completely different person. Its an illness, not a state of mind.

----------



----------


## Suzi

We have private areas here and so I could give you early access to the "women's only" section and him to the "men's shed" area if he wanted to join here to talk too if that was something you wanted to suggest?

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

That's really nice of you but I'm not sure it's something he would want to do, thank you though

----------


## Suzi

No problem, I know for me it was the best way of finding out how to help my husband - to ask others and bounce ideas off them itms?

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

It is a good idea, I'm just not sure he would be open to it, we had a bit of a falling out last night (one too many beers on his part and he loses any semblance of understanding, all of a sudden the world is out to get him, or more specifically, I am) he does try but I just don't think he's ready for something like that

----------


## Suzi

Hey, no pressure at all... Just wanted you to know that it's an option  :O:  

Talk to him, tell him how you're feeling etc...

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I will when I see him, he usually knows when he's not been the best, waking up in his own bed will be his first clue!

----------


## Suzi

Oh.... lol

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

We've just had a really good talk, I'm feeling much more positive about things now  :):

----------

OldMike (20-07-18)

----------


## Paula

Well done hunni  :):

----------



----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad for you!

----------



----------

